# Inverted Hearts Lazy Daisy All-in-One Baby Dress.



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This sweet little dress is a free pattern by Marianna Mel. I changed the skirt to Inverted Hearts stitch pattern. As this is knitted top down, it turns out the correct way. I didn't need to adjust the stitch count for this one. For the border I changed it to a ruffle. I knitted it in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. This is the 0-3 month size. I will make some Mary Jane booties to go with it. ????


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

susanjoy said:


> Very pretty


Thank you susanjoy. ????


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Adorable, well done, beautiful knitting.


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern and the idea


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is so feminine and dainty! Well done.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Delightfully sweet and I love the ruffle. Great work as usual Ros.


----------



## Sewdiane (Jun 24, 2016)

Great idea and great execution!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's another beautiful dress, you do the loveliest baby dresses. ????????


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So cute ......beautiful work


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ADW55 said:


> Adorable, well done, beautiful knitting.


Thank you ADW55. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Annu said:


> Thanks for the pattern and the idea


You're welcome Annu. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hilary4 said:


> That is so feminine and dainty! Well done.


Thank you Hilary. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ohsusana said:


> Delightfully sweet and I love the ruffle. Great work as usual Ros.


Thank you ohsusana. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sewdiane said:


> Great idea and great execution!


Thank you Sewdiane. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> That's another beautiful dress, you do the loveliest baby dresses. ????????


Thank you so much Newbie61. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

moonriver said:


> So cute ......beautiful work


Thank you moonriver. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

BobzMum said:


> So pretty


Thank you BobzMum. ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love this Ros????????????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Love this Ros????????????


Thank you so much Kathy. How is your beautiful GD Scarlett? ???? Ros


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting your picture and the pattern directions. I think it's very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brims said:


> Thanks for posting your picture and the pattern directions. I think it's very pretty.


Thank you brims, you're welcome. ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Kathy. How is your beautiful GD Scarlett? ???? Ros


Thank you for asking, she is doing very well as is mommy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you for asking, she is doing very well as is mommy.


That's great news Kathy. ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's so cute, Ros, I love the skirt pattern.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So adorable.. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's beautiful Ros . I like the ruffle round the bottom . Well done sister ????


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

The dress is stunning but I also love that blanket it is laying on. Can you tell us about that? Has a gorgeous stitch pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That's really pretty Ros :sm02: You are such a clever knitter!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so cute, Ros, I love the skirt pattern.


Thank you Bonnie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Naneast said:


> So adorable.. :sm24:


Thank you Naneast. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> It's beautiful Ros . I like the ruffle round the bottom . Well done sister ????


Hi Sonja, thank you so much sister. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

hubleyddavis said:


> The dress is stunning but I also love that blanket it is laying on. Can you tell us about that? Has a gorgeous stitch pattern.


Thank you hubleyddavis. I made the blanket 14 years ago for my darling GD Keira-Lee's doll and she kept it. The pattern is in The Best of the Australian Women's Weekly Craft and it is called Lacy pram cover or baby's wrap. I used Patons Big Baby 3ply. This was first published by "The Weekly" in the 1930's. The pattern has a fringe on it, but I didn't bother. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> That's really pretty Ros :sm02: You are such a clever knitter!


Thank you so much Pat and so are you!!! ???? Ros


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Words fail me Ros. I can't get over the way you pop these items out! This is just another example of your talents and beautiful knitting skills. I love it and love how you add your own stitch touch to everything.

Leanna x

PS Marianna Mel must be proud of you too!!


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You are very clever at converting these patterns.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Gorgeous????


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Great idea, sweet dress, and very nice knitting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

leannab said:


> Words fail me Ros. I can't get over the way you pop these items out! This is just another example of your talents and beautiful knitting skills. I love it and love how you add your own stitch touch to everything.
> 
> Leanna x
> 
> PS Marianna Mel must be proud of you too!!


Thank you so much Leanna. I hope Marianna likes my changes to her wonderful patterns. (Oops I just finished another one) ???? Ros x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Audreyjean said:


> So sweet!


Thank you Audreyjean. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rujam said:


> You are very clever at converting these patterns.


Thank you Ruth. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Mad loch said:


> Gorgeous????


Thank you Maree. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lois Lane said:


> Great idea, sweet dress, and very nice knitting.


Thank you Lois. ????


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Ros,
Thanks for sharing this pattern. This is another georgeous dress and some little one is going to be the best dressed gal in town. Your work is so neat and beautiful. I am saving all your patterns maybe some day I will get one mastered. Thank you my friend for sharing your beautiful work.

Linda


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Absolutely adorable


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a darling dress you have created.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> Thanks for sharing this pattern. This is another georgeous dress and some little one is going to be the best dressed gal in town. Your work is so neat and beautiful. I am saving all your patterns maybe some day I will get one mastered. Thank you my friend for sharing your beautiful work.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, thank you so much. I'm sure you can knit these little dresses and if you need me to help, I am more than happy to do so. You're welcome my friend. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tove said:


> Absolutely adorable


Thank you Tove. ????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

RosD said:


> This sweet little dress is a free pattern by Marianna Mel. I changed the skirt to Inverted Hearts stitch pattern. As this is knitted top down, it turns out the correct way. I didn't need to adjust the stitch count for this one. For the border I changed it to a ruffle. I knitted it in Peter Pan DK on 4mm needles. This is the 0-3 month size. I will make some Mary Jane booties to go with it. ????


Too sweet!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

ladybugz777 said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you ladybugz777. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> What a darling dress you have created.


Thank you Kay. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cafeknitter said:


> Too sweet!


Thank you cafeknitter. ????


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I love this!! What a terrific job you did!! And thank you so much for sharing the pattern!! I will need to do this pattern. It's beautiful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrleese said:


> I love this!! What a terrific job you did!! And thank you so much for sharing the pattern!! I will need to do this pattern. It's beautiful!!


Thank you so much mrleese, you're welcome. I hope you do make this little dress, I would love to see it when finished. ????


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Anouchic said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Anouchic. ????


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I love those! I m pinning it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ettenna said:


> I love those! I m pinning it.


Thank you so much Ettenna. ???? Ros


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh I love this!!! I'm going to try the same thing. I just started one of the little dresses


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous ! The stitch pattern suits perfectly ! ????????


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

It is beautiful! Thank you so much for the photo and instructions. Have a great day.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your baby dress looks beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Metrogal said:


> Oh I love this!!! I'm going to try the same thing. I just started one of the little dresses


Thank you Metrogal, I can't wait to see it when finished. Please post it on KP. ????


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

canuckle49 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ! The stitch pattern suits perfectly ! ????????


Thank you canuckle49. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jean K said:


> It is beautiful! Thank you so much for the photo and instructions. Have a great day.


Thank you Jean, you're welcome. Have a great day yourself. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

nannygoat said:


> Your baby dress looks beautiful.


Thank you nannygoat. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jjcooter said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you jjcooter. ????


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

SusanwiseWoman said:


> Love it!!!


Thank you SusanwiseWoman. ????


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

What a sweet little dress. Your modifications are excellent!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

salmonmac said:


> What a sweet little dress. Your modifications are excellent!


Thank you salmonmac. ????


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

It's just lovely. i have this pattern on my to-do list for our youngest granddaughter & love the pattern variation in the skirt portion.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

It's just lovely. i have this pattern on my to-do list for our youngest granddaughter & love the pattern variation in the skirt portion.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

2CatsinNJ said:


> It's just lovely. i have this pattern on my to-do list for our youngest granddaughter & love the pattern variation in the skirt portion.


Thank you 2CatsinNJ. I hope you do knit this one. I would love to see it when finished. ????


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Gorgeous little dress????


----------



## Ruchel (Dec 2, 2012)

I love the dress. Your work is beautiful. I would very much like to make this dress, however, I do not know the abbreviation for "yon" and the rest of the abbreviations. Thank you. Ruchel


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

cute dress!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a sweet adaptation. Thanks for the hearts pattern. Beautiful work.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Very lovely!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Perfect little girl outfit.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

So sweet, I love the ruffle.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful. I'm bookmarking it for future reference.!!!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

very sweet dress...


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Such a pretty little dress! Great job RosD!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute, beautiful work.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Lovy dress


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Lovely dress


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swwhidbee said:


> Gorgeous little dress????


Thank you Swwhidbee. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ruchel said:


> I love the dress. Your work is beautiful. I would very much like to make this dress, however, I do not know the abbreviation for "yon" and the rest of the abbreviations. Thank you. Ruchel


Thank you Ruchel. Could you list the abbreviations that you don't know and I will let you know what they mean? ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Susan Marie said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Susan Marie. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

lynnlassiter said:


> cute dress!


Thank you lynnlassiter. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

JeanneW said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Jeanne. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

riversong200 said:


> What a sweet adaptation. Thanks for the hearts pattern. Beautiful work.


Thank you riversong200, you're welcome. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

T said:


> So adorable!


Thank you T. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

pamjlee said:


> Very lovely!


Thank you pamjlee. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

desertcarr said:


> Perfect little girl outfit.


Thank you desertcarr. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kiwiflynn said:


> Very nice!


Thank you Kiwiflynn. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bea 465 said:


> So sweet, I love the ruffle.


Thank you Bea. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ann745 said:


> Beautiful. I'm bookmarking it for future reference.!!!


Thank you Ann. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vreinholde said:


> very sweet dress...


Thank you vreinholde. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

NanaMc said:


> Such a pretty little dress! Great job RosD!


Thank you NanaMc. ????


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your little dress is precious! Love the pattern. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cherylthompson said:


> So cute!


Thank you Cheryl. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oge designs said:


> Very cute, beautiful work.


Thank you oge designs. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wroclawnice said:


> Lovely dress


Thank you Wroclawnice. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kacey66 said:


> Your little dress is precious! Love the pattern. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you so much Kacey, you're welcome. ????


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful. You are very clever! The ruffle really looks lovely


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

catherine nehse said:


> Beautiful. You are very clever! The ruffle really looks lovely


Thank you Catherine. ????


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful little dress - well done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

maryanneg said:


> Beautiful little dress - well done!


Thank you maryanneg. ????


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I *love it*!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> I *love it*!


Thank you Knitter from Nebraska. ????


----------



## shzi (Jul 12, 2016)

Love this pattern! So dainty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

shzi said:


> Love this pattern! So dainty.


Thank you shzi. Welcome to KP ????


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful as usual Ros...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jeanie L said:


> Beautiful as usual Ros...


Thank you so much Jeanie. ???? Ros


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

What does yfrn mean? Thanks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mrleese said:


> What does yfrn mean? Thanks


It means with yarn in front. ????


----------



## onassis (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Ros That looks gorgeous 
Love and kisses Chris


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Will try it next. Thanks for sharing????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

onassis said:


> Hi Ros That looks gorgeous
> Love and kisses Chris


Hi Chris, thank you so much. I miss you!!! I hope to see you soon. Love and kisses Ros. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pat lamb said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Will try it next. Thanks for sharing????


Thank you so much Pam, you're welcome!! I look forward to seeing it when finished. ???? Ros


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Once again Roz you've given us a gorgeous pattern???? Thank you


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a ? On the first line P2, yon, k11.*yfm,p3tog, yon, k11:rep. From* to last 2 sets, yfm p2 tog.
What does yfm means? And do I wrapt the yarn around once or twice thanks


----------



## shzi (Jul 12, 2016)

What does yon and yfn mean? Also, does this pattern include your ruffle at the bottom of the dress? 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pat lamb said:


> I have a ? On the first line P2, yon, k11.*yfm,p3tog, yon, k11:rep. From* to last 2 sets, yfm p2 tog.
> What does yfm means? And do I wrapt the yarn around once or twice thanks


Hi Pat, 
y f r n = with yarn in front
I'm sorry the print in the stitch pattern is not very clear. I've answered your PM and I hope it helps. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Susan-Knits-Too said:


> Once again Roz you've given us a gorgeous pattern???? Thank you


Thank you Susan, you're welcome. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

shzi said:


> What does yon and yfn mean? Also, does this pattern include your ruffle at the bottom of the dress?
> Thank you for sharing!


You're welcome shzi.

yon= yarn over needle
yfrn= yarn in front.

The ruffle is just something I decided to do. After knitting your last pattern row on the dress, I tripled the amount of stitches. I knitted 3 stitches in every stitch. Then I knitted 11 rows of stocking stitch, 2 rows of garter stitch and the cast off in garter stitch. I hope this helps. ????


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bisknit said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you Bizknit. ????


----------



## shzi (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you so much for the directions! Can't wait to make this adorable dress.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

shzi said:


> Thank you so much for the directions! Can't wait to make this adorable dress.


You're welcome shzi, I can't wait to see it. ????


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

adorable lil dress you did a beautiful job!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

i knit said:


> adorable lil dress you did a beautiful job!


Thank you i knit. ????


----------



## TraceyMK (Jul 7, 2016)

So delicate Ros. Pretty and feminine. A lot like you really! x


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TraceyMK said:


> So delicate Ros. Pretty and feminine. A lot like you really! x


Thank you so much Tracey, you are way too kind. ???? Ros x


----------



## shzi (Jul 12, 2016)

I am ready to start the inverted hearts dress, but don't see in the directions how many stitches to cast on to begin. Please help.
[email protected]


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

shzi said:


> I am ready to start the inverted hearts dress, but don't see in the directions how many stitches to cast on to begin. Please help.
> [email protected]


This is the 0-3 months size and you cast on 57 stitches. It is knitted from the top down. ????


----------



## shzi (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks so much. Can't wait to get started!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

shzi said:


> Thanks so much. Can't wait to get started!


You're welcome, I'm looking forward to seeing your little dress when finished. Let me know if I can help with anything, but I'm sure you will be fine. ???? Ros


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> very pretty


Thank you mombr4. ????


----------



## shzi (Jul 12, 2016)

RosD said:


> You're welcome, I'm looking forward to seeing your little dress when finished. Let me know if I can help with anything, but I'm sure you will be fine. ???? Ros


Ros
I feel like a little pest, but after casting on the 57 sts., the first row worked out perfectly. However, the second row ended up with 6 sts. instead of the p13, k1 ending. Is this the way it should be? It was a knit and pearl row, so nothing unusual to do. I had 49 sts. at the end of the first row. Is this correct? Sorry to bother you so much, but thanks for your help!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

shzi said:


> Ros
> I feel like a little pest, but after casting on the 57 sts., the first row worked out perfectly. However, the second row ended up with 6 sts. instead of the p13, k1 ending. Is this the way it should be? It was a knit and pearl row, so nothing unusual to do. I had 49 sts. at the end of the first row. Is this correct? Sorry to bother you so much, but thanks for your help!


Hi shzi, you are not being a pest, so please don't ever worry about asking questions. ???? Are you knitting the dress? If you are, it is knitted from the top down, so you shouldn't be knitting the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern yet. You knit the yoke of the dress first. I hope this helps, but please get back to me if you have any questions at all. ???? Ros
https://mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com.au/2016/03/lazy-daisy-all-in-one-baby-dress_31.html


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty. The recipient will be one lucky little girl.....


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

littlewind53 said:


> Very pretty. The recipient will be one lucky little girl.....


Thank you littlewind53. ????


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

So pretty!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Can you tell me where I can find this pattern? It's adorable. Thank you


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

Very pretty I love it


----------



## debhemm (Nov 17, 2012)

love this the way you did it, do you have a pattern for the ruffle please?


----------



## debhemm (Nov 17, 2012)

love this, so nice, can you tell me how you did the ruffle please? Thank you


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

debhemm said:


> love this, so nice, can you tell me how you did the ruffle please? Thank you


Thank you debhemm.

The ruffle is just something I decided to do. After knitting your last pattern row on the dress, I tripled the amount of stitches. I knitted 3 stitches in every stitch. Then I knitted 11 rows of stocking stitch, 2 rows of garter stitch and the cast off in garter stitch. I hope this helps. ????


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Ros,That dress is adorable.I love the way you added the ruffle. I always love looking at your work.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## rosemcgartland (Mar 31, 2018)

This is so beautiful x❤


----------



## rosemcgartland (Mar 31, 2018)

How do I get the pattern so I can download it or save it


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful Work. :sm02:


----------



## rosemcgartland (Mar 31, 2018)

This is beautiful but I can't seem to get the pattern for it.
If anyone could help me get it I would be very much appreciated ❤


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rosemcgartland said:


> This is beautiful but I can't seem to get the pattern for it.
> If anyone could help me get it I would be very much appreciated ❤


Thank you. The dress is a free pattern by Marianna Mel, it's available on Ravelry. I just changed the sticking stitch skirt to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern, then added a ruffle to the hemline. I hope this helps. ???? Ros


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## rinske22 (Aug 3, 2018)

We’re do I find the pattern for the baby dress?


----------



## rinske22 (Aug 3, 2018)

We’re do I find the pattern for the baby dress?


----------



## macktartan 2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi
I can’t find the rest of pattern


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

rinske22 said:


> We're do I find the pattern for the baby dress?


All of the details are in the original post.????


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable. Great job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

macktartan 2 said:


> Hi
> I can't find the rest of pattern


Hi, all of the details are in the original post. ????


----------



## grumpygran (Jul 26, 2017)

where may i get the full pattern please


----------

